# cycling?



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ok this is just a question so please no ragging lol ive been raising p's for almost 10 yrs so i know alittle bit along with cichlids andf such no i always hear that u cycle awhile b4 adding fish some say 1 week some say 3-6 its ur own timeframe well i have found that its overrated well at least in my experience am i just lucky or just have tough fish? lol ive never cycled maybe more than 3 days and i add the stuff to help the water get ready and i add feeders or something to help but never more than 3 days and ive never had a problem with fish dying or getting sick or anything just loking for opions cause it would seem if ur supposed to cycle longer than that and ive never done it and have very healthy fish im just a genius or very lucky
















110 gallon 2rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
55gallon 7" rhom


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

It isn't overrated in my opinion it is safe and I know from my angel experience lol. Poor riley


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Maybe you had good luck in raising your cichlid by not cycling. Its like saying goes, "look before you leap". Piranhas are way more expensive and a rare to find compared to cichlids, and just taking the time to cycle would put you more at ease than to contemplate about your Ps good health and/or survival.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Maybe you had good luck in raising your cichlid by not cycling. Its like saying goes, "look before you leap". Piranhas are way more expensive and a rare to find compared to cichlids, and just taking the time to cycle would put you more at ease than to contemplate about your Ps good health and/or survival.


 well said zilla


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

How do you know whether your fish were affected, it can harm gills and eyes without showing any visable signs, but perhaps your fish is half blind, and dies an early death due to damaged gills?
IMHO cycling is not overrated


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Lets get the pet psycic and see.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I can see that if you are just starting a new tank w/ new water (tap), then cycling is definitely not overrated. I've found while starting tanks for transplanting fish, you should use the water in the previous tank(s).
This water has been cycled or should be by the time you fill the new/empty tank. While the tank you are filling may not be completely full w/ water from the first tank, I would consider that equal to a water change. I find this to be very handy in starting new tanks.

Anyone agree/disagree?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I use old gravel if I really need to, but I do think it is important to fully cycle the tank before adding any fish that you want to live for a long time


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Gravel, old equiptments, decor, bacteria from filters and cannisters from previous set ups would help a great deal also. But even that isn't enough to call it safe.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I think cycleing is very important. It doesn't take a long time compared to how long you will have your fish in there for. If you want to cycle faster with new gravel, you can buy Zyme. It's a very dense live bacteria culture in a bottlezyme website


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thx guys all of u are the sh*t im glad i got the responses and once again i was just asking i was just saying ive nerv had problem well visible anyway thx fellas pfury is the shiznit! lol


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just lookin out for another fellow PFury'er!!


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Gravel, old equiptments, decor, bacteria from filters and cannisters from previous set ups would help a great deal also. But even that isn't enough to call it safe.


 agreed!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

cycling is not overated if you are establishing a brand new tank with not used equipment avaiable or you are going with a high bio load. When i set my 75 gallon up for my brandtii, which has a very low bio load, I added the new sand... filled it up with water, brought the temperature up, rinsed old filter media in the tank.. mixed old gravel in with the sand and added two emperors that i had up and running for a month. I have never had any probems. If you have a big tank and small fish you dont need to cycle.


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

I used to and still do a speed cycle. I too do what you do and never had any problems. What i did was set up my tank, used old gravel, old equipment, etc. and threw in some feeder goldfish, then added the piranhas or whatever and never had a problem. 1 or 2 days max. 6 hours was my record.

I unknowingly took good bacteria from my other tanks and sped things up on the new tank. had i have set up a bare tank or didnt use my old equipment things might not have worked out so well. I dunno. oh by the way, a few months ago i started a similar thread and there were good responces.


----------

